# What categorizes a body of water as a lake in New Leaf?



## TaintedTerror (Jun 13, 2013)

Probably the dumbest question ever, but I'm at a loss here. I can't find any of the lake fish, and it's really irking me. I figured the area where the waterfall leaks into that starts the river would be one, but I'm still having no luck.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 13, 2013)

Look for those little bodies of water!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's the part of the river where it's at its widest and is rounded...if you need a picture, I could probably find an example.


----------



## AoJones (Jun 14, 2013)

MarineStorm said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the part of the river where it's at its widest and is rounded...if you need a picture, I could probably find an example.



this^

It's those points in the river where it becomes wide and rounded (however it isn't the waterfall parts).


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## AoJones (Jun 14, 2013)

Yurusumaji said:


>



Off topic* I must say nice town you have there.


----------

